# Ram von 1,35v auf 1,5v, geht das?



## SerhatA (25. Dezember 2017)

Überschrift ist leider falsch! Ich meinte von 1,5v, runter auf 1,35v!

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte meinen Arbeispeicher erweitern, daher habe ich ein paar Fragen. Ich habe wirklich wenig Ahnung über PC's, deswegen bitte die Antworten so einfach wie möglich  

Mein PC ist etwa 8 Jahre alt. 
MICROSTAR microstar® Professional i71500, Desktop PC mit Core™ i7 Prozessor, 6 GB RAM, 1.5 TB HDD, GeForce GT 530 1GB MICROSTAR microstar(R) Professional i71500 Desktop PC kaufen | SATURN

Mainboard ist MSI MS-7728 (laut Handbuch verträgt er 16GB Ram, max. 1333MHz)
Ram DDR3 1x4GB 1x2Gb mit jeweils 1333MHz
Ich habe laut CPU-Z nur zwei Slots

Ich habe mir zwei CRUCIAL CT102464BD160B PC3-12800 Desktop Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB DDR3 bestellt. Kommt in zwei Tagen an.
CRUCIAL CT102464BD160B PC3-12800 Desktop Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB - MediaMarkt

Meine Fragen:


1: Passen bzw sind die neuen RAM's mit meinem PC kompatibel?

2: meine zwei bereits bestehende RAM's arbeiteten mit 1,5v. Ist das ein Problem, wenn ich die beiden mit den beiden 8GB ersetzte, die aber nur mit 1,35v arbeiten. Falls ja, gibt es Leistungsverringerung?

3: Wäre es möglich ein RAM mit den 1,5v und ein RAM mit den 1,35v gleichzeitig zu nutzen? Sowohl die Performance, als auch generell Vertragen. Also würde mein PC damit überhaupt klar kommen?

4: Ist ein Dual-Channel so wichtig? In wie weit merkt man den Unterschied? Mein PC arbeitet derzeit nicht mit Dual-Channel und ich bin mit der Geschwindigkeit echt zufrieden(wenn mein Arbeitsspeicher gerade nicht voll ist)


Ich danke euch schon mal für die Antworten und wünsche euch nachträglich Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## HisN (25. Dezember 2017)

Der PC wird (wenn im Bios die Ram-Einstellungen auf AUTO stehen) das neue RAM erkennen und mit 1,35V füttern.
Gleichzeitig 1,5 und 1,35V wird der PC nicht bereitstellen können. Entweder 1,5 oder 1,3 auf allen Bänken (es sei denn man kann es im Bios getrennt einstellen, könntest Du ja jetzt mal schauen).


----------



## SerhatA (25. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

ich war jetzt gerade in den Bios-Einstellung und konnte leider nichts finden, was mit den Ram-Einstellung zutun hat. Kannst du mir eventuell sagen, was da genau stehen könnte?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2017)

Bei einem 8 Jahre alten Komplettsystem würde ich auch keinen Pfennig drauf wetten dass es solche Einstellungen gibt... 

Solche Komplett-PCs sind nunmal nicht dafür bekannt/geeignet dafür besonders aufrüstfreudig zu sein oder weiterführende Einstellungen zu bieten. Genau hier wird (unter anderem) eben alles eingespart was geht.

Um deine Fragen zu beantworten:
1.) Die Riegel passen theoretisch, ob sie auch laufen auf dem Brett ist ein bisschen Glückssache bei solchen PCs.
2.) Die Leistung ist unabhängig von der Spannung - die Frage ist nur ob das Board jetzt 1,35 oder 1,5 verwendet. Nutzt es 1,35 laufen die 1,5er Riegel ggf. nicht mehr, nutzt es 1,5v werden die 1,35er mit zu hoher Spannung betrieben (was aber hier noch geht)
3.) Siehe 2...
4.) DualChannel verdoppelt die RAM-Bandbreite. Der praktische Mehrwert davon ist abhängig davon wie bandbreitenlastig die Anwendung ist. Das bewegt sich zwischen 0 und 20% Mehrleistung, in aller Regel aber kleine einstellige Prozentwerte.


----------



## SerhatA (25. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei einem 8 Jahre alten Komplettsystem würde ich auch keinen Pfennig drauf wetten dass es solche Einstellungen gibt...
> 
> Solche Komplett-PCs sind nunmal nicht dafür bekannt/geeignet dafür besonders aufrüstfreudig zu sein oder weiterführende Einstellungen zu bieten. Genau hier wird (unter anderem) eben alles eingespart was geht.
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiß, dass hier alles eingespart wurde, aber es wird ja wohl möglich sein, ein bisschen Ram zu erweitern!

Die Frage ist halt, ob meinem PC schaden würde, wenn ich 1,35v Ram's benutze, obwohl er eventuell nur mit 1,5v arbeitet! Kann ich dir Zahl selber auf 1,35v runterdrehen?


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2017)

Wieso baust du den RAM nicht einfach ein, sobald der da ist und dann schaust du, wie er läuft?
Entweder wird er mit 1,35 volt laufen oder er wird auf 1,5 Volt angehoben. Dem RAM ist das egal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2017)

SerhatA schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, dass hier alles eingespart wurde, aber es wird ja wohl möglich sein, ein bisschen Ram zu erweitern!


Das ist keinesfalls selbstverständlich bei solchen Komplettboxen.



SerhatA schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, ob meinem PC schaden würde, wenn ich 1,35v Ram's  benutze, obwohl er eventuell nur mit 1,5v arbeitet! Kann ich dir Zahl  selber auf 1,35v runterdrehen?


Schaden kannst du dem PC nicht - aber es muss eben auch nicht funktionieren. Bei den Mühlen ist das eben Glückssache, auch wenns in den meisten Fällen geht. Probiers aus, wenns stabil läuft super, wenns nicht läuft schickste den RAM zurück.
Und nein, offenbar kannst du nichts selber runter (oder rauf-) drehen - das zählt wieder zu den Sparmaßnahmen.


----------



## SerhatA (25. Dezember 2017)

Ich möchte halt mein Pc nicht kaputt machen und dann 1000€ für einen neuen zahlen! Ich mache mir etwas sorgen  

Letzte Frage:
In mienem Bios steht "ACPI AUTO Configuration" auf Disable. Was genau ist das und sollte ich den Anmachen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2017)

Das ist im Wesentlichen ne Eigenentwicklung großer Komplettsystemehersteller zur Energieverwaltung von Systemkomponenten. Für ältere Privat-PCs macht das meist mehr Durcheinander als es hilft, deswegen ist es bei alten Privat-KomplettPCs auch standardmäßig deaktiviert. Das solltest du auch so lassen.

Wie gesagt, du kannst nichts kaputt machen, mehr als es funktioniert nicht kann nicht passieren. Und nebenbei - ein PC der die ganzen Sparmaßnahmen nicht hat und das alles kann (und aufgrund des Alters deiner Mühle vielfach schneller ist bei halbem Verbrauch) kostet keine 1000€ - die Hälfte reicht.


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2017)

SerhatA schrieb:


> Ich möchte halt mein Pc nicht kaputt machen und dann 1000€ für einen neuen zahlen! Ich mache mir etwas sorgen



Kaputt machen kannst du nichts. Wenn der RAM nicht erkannt wird, geht es halt nicht.
Wir er erkannt, läuft er auch. Dazwischen gibt es nichts.


----------

